# Why oh why is Denon's CI-moniker US only?



## NainoKami (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,

I have been searching around the net for a while, and even called Denon UK for an answer, but I'm still not satisfied...! Why can't I use an Audyssey pro kit to calibrate my Denon AVR-4310, when the same is possible on the US AVR-4310CI model? As far as I understand it is only a firmware difference, and I find it insane to lock out European costumers/installers like that. Am I the only one who finds this puzzling? :dontknow:

I have only found a few short mentions of the problem in my hours of searching, and that alone I find VERY odd... Can't we pressure Denon a bit?

/Simon


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think the CI stands for Custom Integration which means these products are designed for professional installers. Audyssey tries to reserve Pro-Install as an installer, not end-user feature.

I'd contact Audyssey and ask them, but if I had to guess, I'd say you can't because they are two different receivers with different circuitry.


----------



## NainoKami (Aug 4, 2009)

eugovector said:


> I think the CI stands for Custom Integration which means these products are designed for professional installers. Audyssey tries to reserve Pro-Install as an installer, not end-user feature.
> 
> I'd contact Audyssey and ask them, but if I had to guess, I'd say you can't because they are two different receivers with different circuitry.


You're right! But as I'm actually getting into the installer business myself, and about to purchase the Audyssey Pro mic kit, when I ran into this little snag...

As an installer residing in europe, how can I recommend Denon's products for upscale installations if I can't "Custom Integrate" it...? That's my question.

I find it hard to believe they would actually create such a difference in hardware, given the higher production costs... I would think it would pay off to keep the hardware as similar as possible. 

I guess my question is also, why would they limit themselves and the installers in other parts of the world (i.e. not US or Canada) to the "basic" consumer calibration options? If there's actually an added cost of adding the CI features, then I may be able to somewhat understand, but if that's not the case I simply cannot understand!

/Simon


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

That'd be a question only Denon or Audyssey could answer.


----------



## NainoKami (Aug 4, 2009)

Just got this reply from Chris @ Audyssey:

"Hello Simon, 
Up to now, Denon has not allowed the use of Audyssey Pro on their non-US models. This was a business decision. They simply had different firmware in those models. However, this is changing and European models will now be Audyssey Pro enabled. I will be conducting a training event in Dusseldorf for Denon Germany in August. What I don't know is whether this will be enabled on the new xx11 models only or whether they will make it possible on the xx10 models as well. That answer will have to come from Denon directly.

Best regards, 
Chris Kyriakakis 
CTO, Audyssey"


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Awesome. Got to love how responsive Audyssey is to it's customers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
On the plus side, Models like the AVR-2310 Overseas is equipped with Preamplifier Outputs. I would give up all the Features that differentiate the CI Models for those.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

